# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  Principato di Monaco

## cinque

Buongiorno,
un cliente ha effettuato una manutenzione su un immobile situato nel Principato di Monaco.
A questo punto...la fattura dovrebbe essere emessa senza iva art. 7 quater lett. a? Quindi non va inserita nell'intra, ma va nella comunicazione Black list?
Ed essendo superiore a 3.000 euro...non va dichiarata perchè già inserita nella Black list?
Grazie.
Silvia

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Buongiorno,
> un cliente ha effettuato una manutenzione su un immobile situato nel Principato di Monaco.
> A questo punto...la fattura dovrebbe essere emessa senza iva art. 7 quater lett. a? Quindi non va inserita nell'intra, ma va nella comunicazione Black list?
> Ed essendo superiore a 3.000 euro...non va dichiarata perchè già inserita nella Black list?
> Grazie.
> Silvia

  Ho un caso di acquisto di BENI dal Pinricpato (ma non so se è la stessa cosa): io faccio black list e intra. 
ciao

----------


## Giosuela

il Principato di Monaco si intende compreso nel territorio rispettivamente della Repubblica francese e del Regno Unito di Gran Bretagna e Irlanda del Nord. (Quindi fan parte della UE)
Emetti fattura ai sensi dell'art. 7, primo comma, lettera c) del DPR 633/72
no intra (vedi nuovo art. 50 c. 6 DL 331/93) è una deroga
si Black List

----------


## danilo sciuto

> il Principato di Monaco si intende compreso nel territorio rispettivamente della Repubblica francese e del Regno Unito di Gran Bretagna e Irlanda del Nord. (Quindi fan parte della UE)
> Emetti fattura ai sensi dell'art. 7, primo comma, lettera c) del DPR 633/72
> no intra (vedi nuovo art. 50 c. 6 DL 331/93) è una deroga
> si Black List

  Qui mi hanno detto il contrario http://forum.commercialistatelematic...di-monaco.html 
ciao

----------


## Giosuela

> Qui mi hanno detto il contrario http://forum.commercialistatelematic...di-monaco.html 
> ciao

  ma lui non ha acquistato....deve emettere una fattura per un lavoro "servizio" svolto su un immobile!
Se l'italiano non è come la matematica...?!

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ma lui non ha acquistato....deve emettere una fattura per un lavoro "servizio" svolto su un immobile!
> Se l'italiano non è come la matematica...?!

  Infatti io al mio primo post ti ho specificato "non so se è la stessa cosa" proprio perchè l'italiano è come la matematica!!

----------


## La matta

Bisogna vedere intanto se il committente è una ditta: se sì, è un servizio 7 quater, e non va in intrastat, ma è soggetto a comunicazione black list. Per quanto riguarda le comunicazioni dei 3000 euro non saprei.
Se invece il committente monegasco fosse un privato, non ci sarebbe l'obbligo della black list, ma non si potrebbe fare la fattura 7 quater. temo che, in caso di committente privato, l'artigiano possa solo identificarsi in Francia ed emettere la fattura con iva francese.

----------


## dod

> Bisogna vedere intanto se il committente è una ditta: se sì, è un servizio 7 quater, e non va in intrastat, ma è soggetto a comunicazione black list. Per quanto riguarda le comunicazioni dei 3000 euro non saprei.
> Se invece il committente monegasco fosse un privato, non ci sarebbe l'obbligo della black list, ma non si potrebbe fare la fattura 7 quater. temo che, in caso di committente privato, l'artigiano possa solo identificarsi in Francia ed emettere la fattura con iva francese.

  quoto  :Smile:  
ciao

----------


## cinque

Grazie a tutti per le risposte. 
L'unico dubbio che mi rimane è che il cliente monegasco chiede di emettere fattura con art. 41. Perché?

----------


## dod

> Ed essendo superiore a 3.000 euro...non va dichiarata perchè già inserita nella Black list?

  va dichiarata in quanto l'esonero dalla comunicazione è previsto per le operazioni intracomunitarie oggetto di dichiarazione ai fini intrastat

----------


## La matta

> Grazie a tutti per le risposte. 
> L'unico dubbio che mi rimane è che il cliente monegasco chiede di emettere fattura con art. 41. Perché?

  Ma è una manutenzione edile o una cessione di beni? Perchè l'art. 41 è per le cessioni intra di beni  :Confused:

----------


## cinque

> Ma è una manutenzione edile o una cessione di beni? Perchè l'art. 41 è per le cessioni intra di beni

  infatti...
l'unica cosa che mi viene in mente e che probabilmente il valore della merce supera il valore della prestazione, e quindi è da considerarsi come cessione di beni e non prestazione di servizi...
proverò a sentire il cliente e a capirci qualcosa in più.
grazie a tutti!

----------


## giuseppe7782

> infatti...
> l'unica cosa che mi viene in mente e che probabilmente il valore della merce supera il valore della prestazione, e quindi è da considerarsi come cessione di beni e non prestazione di servizi...
> proverò a sentire il cliente e a capirci qualcosa in più.
> grazie a tutti!

  scusate se vendo un bene  a montecarlo come devo emettere fattura? fare intra o black listi?

----------


## forstmeier

> scusate se vendo un bene  a montecarlo come devo emettere fattura? fare intra o black listi?

  1) Intra - Montecarlo fa parte della UE con piva FR
2) Questo non esclude la Black List. 
saluti,
.

----------


## xxxMANUxxx

> 1) Intra - Montecarlo fa parte della UE con piva FR
> 2) Questo non esclude la Black List. 
> saluti,
> .

  Salve, rispolvero questo post perchè ho da chiarire una cosa con un cliente che ha emesso una fattura a un cliente del Principato di Monaco.
La fattura è datata 31/03/2013 (e ovviamente me l'ha portata stamattina). Il mio cliente non è iscritto al VIES. Sono in ritardo sia per l'intra, sia per il blacklist e anche per l'iscrizione al Vies. Come devo comportarmi? Procedo in giornata all'iscrizione al Vies, faccio pagare 2 f24 di 64 euro per i ritardi dell'invio intra e bl e tra un mesetto faccio l'invio?
Fatemi sapere, grazie

----------


## forstmeier

> Salve, rispolvero questo post perchè ho da chiarire una cosa con un cliente che ha emesso una fattura a un cliente del Principato di Monaco.
> La fattura è datata 31/03/2013 (e ovviamente me l'ha portata stamattina). Il mio cliente non è iscritto al VIES. Sono in ritardo sia per l'intra, sia per il blacklist e anche per l'iscrizione al Vies. Come devo comportarmi? Procedo in giornata all'iscrizione al Vies, faccio pagare 2 f24 di 64 euro per i ritardi dell'invio intra e bl e tra un mesetto faccio l'invio?
> Fatemi sapere, grazie

  Non iscritto al VIES semplicemente non può trattare scambi commerciali con la EU tipo merci e servizi articolo 41 ecc.... 
INTRASTAT non è possibile dunque. 
Iscrizione al Vies si, attendere 30 giorni! Seguire la norma. 
Leggere la Risoluzione Nr. 42/E del 27.04.2012. 
saluti,
.

----------


## France Impresa

Buongiorno, nel Principato di Monaco, in virtù di un accordo doganale in vigore fra la Francia e Monaco, limposta sul valore aggiunto si applica alle stesse operazioni e con le medesime aliquote previste dalla legge francese. In controparte però, la fiscalità delle imprese nel Principato di Monaco è disciplinata dal Code des Taxes sur le Chiffre d'Affaires (e non dal Code Général des Impots come in Francia). 
Per i lavori eseguiti su beni immobili, esistono delle fondamentali particolarità rispetto alla fatturazione intracomunitaria in vigore in tutta l'UE. 
In primis, tutti lavori edili devono essere oggetto di un'autorizzazione rilasciata prima dell'inizio lavori da un organismo preposto (Expansion Economique). Secondo, le imprese che realizzano lavori su beni immobili hanno l'obbligo di designare un rappresentante fiscale nel Principato ed immatricolarsi ai fini iva presso i Servizi Fiscali monegaschi (la partita iva monegasca non è la partita iva francese). 
Per la fatturazione tra soggetti passivi d'imposta, le operazioni che rientrano in intra (art 41, art 7 ter ..), il comportamento fiscale è identico come in tutta UE anche nel Principato. Impresa IT fattura a impresa MC che liquida la tva. 
Per la fatturazione "art 7 quater", bisogna identificarsi ai fini iva a Monaco sia nel caso di fatturazione a privato che soggetto passivo d'imposta, non vige il meccanismo del reverse charge.

----------


## Esattore

Abbiamo fatto la black list e non l'intra per una cessione verso Monaco. Abbiamo sbagliato?

----------


## xxxMANUxxx

io ho fatto entrambi gli adempimenti

----------


## Esattore

A voi è mai capitato di essere sanzionati perchè avete fatto una black list nei confronti di Monaco, senza fare l'intrastat?
Mi spiacerebbe, perchè devo sempre arrivare a tutto da solo e nessuno mi da una mano in studio e poi con mille cose da fare, magari novecentonovantotto vengono bene e due no.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> A voi è mai capitato di essere sanzionati perchè avete fatto una black list nei confronti di Monaco, senza fare l'intrastat?

  Io li ho sempre fatti entrambi.

----------


## forstmeier

> A voi è mai capitato di essere sanzionati perchè avete fatto una black list nei confronti di Monaco, senza fare l'intrastat?
> Mi spiacerebbe, perchè devo sempre arrivare a tutto da solo e nessuno mi da una mano in studio e poi con mille cose da fare, magari novecentonovantotto vengono bene e due no.

  Se legge questa discussione dall'inizio troverà la risposta con il perchè. 
saluti,
.

----------


## dott.mamo

Ho un caso di ITA che vende e posa beni in un immobile monegasco.
Nominato il rappresentante fiscale in Montecarlo, come da normativa locale, la cosa si strutturerebbe così:
IVA emette fattura ex art. 41 DL 331/1993 al rappresentante fiscale, il quale emette fattura con IVA monegasca al cliente di Montecarlo. Quest'ultimo pagherà ITA il totale fattura con IVA monegasca che verrà quindi versata da ITA al rappresentante fiscale per procedere con il pagamento dell'erario.
ITA presenterà quindi l'INTRA vendite beni e il rappresentante fiscale presenterà l'INTRA acquisti beni.
ITA presenterà inoltre la comunicazione black list. 
E' corretto?

----------


## uninfinito

Salve a tutti avrei bisogno del vostro aiuto. Sono a diugiuno per quando riguarda fatturazione a paesi europei ed extraue. A giorni devo emettere da italia una fattura verso paese non italiano con precisione Monaco per vendita prodotti, partita iva del cliente inizia con FR.
domande:
1) devo emettere una normale fattura emessa o una con altra numerazione per quelle comunitarie?
2) per l'iva è esente questo lo so, ma qual'è il codice dell'articolo di esenzione iva?
3) quali sono altri adempimenti se ci sono. 
grazie 1000 a tutti, e complimenti per questo prezioso forum.
buona giornata.
Tonia

----------

